# Ways to consume liquid Morphine other then injection



## Epixi (Aug 25, 2011)

My friend got his hands on 10 ampules of 10mg/1ml of pure, medical Morphine (made by a drug company).
I don't use pain killer cuz they're addictive but i figure as it is i take tons of benzo and not crave it, it won't be a problem to come off it, it's not crack or anything...
Before i try experiment with it i thought i should get some info...

1) What is the lethal amount of of Morphine and what is the threshold.
2) How can i consume it without a syringe, and can it be smoked like Heroine using tin foil?
3) Is 10mg/1ml is allot?
4) Can i separate the liquid from the substance by boiling it for a while or is the method more complicated then that?
5) What's the consistency of street Heroine/Morphine, like how much of actual Heroine/Morphine is there in a gram of street grade Heroine/Morphine?
6) What can i expect when taking 10mg?
7) Can it be sprayed on weed, and if yes, then how much will be enough for a gram of weed?
 How long the affect lasts and after how many doses will i start being sick?
9) Compared to crack, how addictive is one hit of it?
10) How much can i cut it and for how much i can sell it?

Hope all these questions didn't get you annoyed, i appreciate the time you take to reply in advance 

Cheers, 
Epixi.


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 25, 2011)

1) I'm not sure what the lethal dose is, but it's much lower when you're taking benzos. If you have benzos in your system 10mg orally should get you going. Or 5mg plugged.
2) Plugging is the bet way to dose morphine w/o shooting. You could get the freebase by raising the pH and extracting with an organic solvent I'd you want to smoke it.
3) 10mg of injected morphine will make you not care about a broken leg. Orally it's like. 5mg percocet.
4) boiling it will destroy the morphine
5) there's no such thing as street morphine. Heroin's potency varies by region a lot. East coast powder can range from 25%-70%, sometimes higher. 
6) depends how you take it. Plugging 10mg will have you feeling great. 
7) it can but it won't do anything. The burning is too hot and the salt doesn't work for smoking.
 4-6 hours. What do you mean by sick? Withdrawal takes a few weeks of dosing multiple times a day. Sick as in piling could happen from 10mg. But puking on opioids doesn't hurt. 
9) it's hard to compare it depends on your body's reaction. Craving can occur after one dose. 
10) fuck you for wanting to cut it. It's a medical amp. It has value because of that. Dunno what they go for. Probably $10-20


----------



## Epixi (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. Now let's see if i got it straight, i add baking soda to it, what should i add next, i simply couldn't find it on google. 
And what is plugging, i have no clue in american slang.
Thanks,
Cheers,
Epixi


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 26, 2011)

Plugging is rectal administration. It has a fast onset time and a very high bioavailability.
If you want to smoke it you add baking soda until a precipitate forms then use a little bit of nonpolar solvent to dissolve the freebase. Evaporate the solvent and collect the freebase. Smoking morphine is tricky. Have you ever seen someone chase the dragon? You have to move it around the foil so it doesn't get too hot (opioids start breaking down when they get too hot) but stays hot enough to vaporize.


----------



## Epixi (Aug 28, 2011)

By solvent you mean ethanol?


----------



## MrEDuck (Aug 28, 2011)

By nonpolar solvent I mean a nonpolar organic solvent like ether, toluene, naphtha, DCM, etc. Something that won't mix with water. Ethanol is a polar protic solvent and therefore miscible with water.


----------



## Epixi (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright.
Thanks.


----------

